# MY OTTB, they say he has horrible confirmation



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I am no good at critiquing confirmation but what sticks out to me is they way his hindquarters are.... i dunno... weird.

He also has a vey large barrel/belly and then very tiny rear...


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

only had him two months. so.. working on it. He was pulled off track, took off shoes, and thrown in a grass pasture with pretty much no food for awhile. starting to get weight back on him and muscle back up.


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

and he is 3... will be 4 in april


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's something very wonky about his back end. No amount of work or food is going to make it look properly conformed, although getting him fit and muscled will help.

Even though all of mine are out of shape, their basic bone structure and conformation are good. You can't change bone, only muscle.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the pics provided aren't that great for giving any critiques, imo. i do however notice that his back into his hips/croup is very odd. idk how that translates to his movement/rideability but he just looks... odd to me. i do like his face though.


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks to me like the conformation of his rear is causing him to be extremely heavy on his forehand, and sort of 'dragging' the rest of his body along with his front. I don't see him being able to collect and really get under himself very well for that reason.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

He looks really short coupled.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

When you first got him...YIKES! lol I'm glad he's getting better though!

He's got a big head hahaha but so does my Sunny and it doesn't seem to bother him much, except when it comes to finding bridles that fit 

His hindquarters are a bit wonky but no horse is perfect! I liked what I saw in the video (it really made me miss my round pen  ) and he seems nice and chunky now! 
What do you use him for?


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

Endiku said:


> It looks to me like the conformation of his rear is causing him to be extremely heavy on his forehand, and sort of 'dragging' the rest of his body along with his front. I don't see him being able to collect and really get under himself very well for that reason.


 
He is VERY heavy on his forehand. he trips... all the time. I have a very bad issue with him tripping, stumbling...


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

TheMadHatter said:


> When you first got him...YIKES! lol I'm glad he's getting better though!
> 
> He's got a big head hahaha but so does my Sunny and it doesn't seem to bother him much, except when it comes to finding bridles that fit
> 
> ...


Right now I have him on Safe Choice & a beat pulp pellet mix. and 6 flakes of hay a day plus pasture. ( though barely any its cold ). Thinking about just switching to all Safe Choice. I noticed him cribbing the other day... he must not be getting something in his diet.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ransomed said:


> Right now I have him on Safe Choice & a beat pulp pellet mix. and 6 flakes of hay a day plus pasture. ( though barely any its cold ). Thinking about just switching to all Safe Choice. I noticed him cribbing the other day... he must not be getting something in his diet.


Cribbing is not strictly about diet -- I would not leap to that conclusion based solely on seeing him crib the other day.
Who are "they" that have commented on his conformation and under what circumstance?


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Cribbing is not strictly about diet -- I would not leap to that conclusion based solely on seeing him crib the other day.
> Who are "they" that have commented on his conformation and under what circumstance?


The trainer I had when I first got him and a girl at our barn. I am a hunter/jumper. He has not been jumped because he is 3, wont even start until 4. She stated he had horrible confirmation and would never get high scores in dressage arena.... but i never wanted to do dressage. I have been hunter/jumper all my life. He stumbles alot ... and sometimes I get paranoid... just thought i would ask other peoples thoughts.

the cribbing... he didnt come to me as a cribber. He was chewing on wood for the past couple of weeks i noticed.. Barn owner said she saw him suck wind and made me put a cribbing collar on him... I want it off...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a TB, right? Could have ulcers. Many TBs will crib/wind suck if they develop ulcers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ransomed,
I couldn't see the "before" photo at all. The others don't give a very good view, but my first impression was of the "odd" hind end. His hip angle is very flat. It shouldn't be that flat (see how his tail comes out so high on his butt?). The way he moves might indicate that he has some issues int he sacroiliac joint. When he trots and canters, he hardly moved his back or neck at all. It looked like he was holding it in a defensive way, though he displayed no signs of pain. That would also tie in with your saying he trips in front.

I might have him looked at by a good equine chiropractor.

I like his big head, and his attitude , as shown in the video, is really classy.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

His croup has almost no slope to it, it's just like an extention of his back... He looks much happy since you've had him


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

IMO he has a pretty weak loin, not the worst I've seen but I think it's pretty weak.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

What I see is a very shallow pelvis angle which seems to make his stifle joint present much higher than normal. When he moves, it appears that his stifle almost 'runs into' his barrel, causing a shortened stride and very front-heavy movement.

On the plus side, he looks pretty smooth and he could probably make a nice recreational mount. He looks so much healthier and happier in his new home!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like an arab-y triangle butt (no offense intended, I know that it is most likely a fault for an arab to have a similart butt, just havent seen it on any other breeds till now)because his croup is almost level without much hip. I would not jump him, but as a pleasure horse go for it. you may even be able to build him up enough to do some lower level WP or EP showing, his neck ties in very well and you would not be asking for very much from the rear end.


----------

